# Now it starts again..am I too big for him?



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

When the saddke broke I had to ride bareback..

And I'm huge on him when I'm bareback! :O Am I too big and heavy? :/




























Yes, I know I have lots to improove in my riding and seat, especially bareback.


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

To me it you dont look too big.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I think you look just fine.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

You are just fine on him.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## MyRamblingT (Apr 22, 2009)

I dont think you look to big. You two look good together actually.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Definitely not too big! You two make a nice pair! :wink:


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

You two look great together.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I think you're a perfect size for him. 
OT, but I love his color.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You fit each other quite well actually.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I think you guys make an awsome pair, your perfect on him.


----------



## Nicole88 (Apr 16, 2009)

Ditto everyone else  And gorgeous horse!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like your doing really well bareback. Haven't fallen off yet?


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks, it's a relieve to hear 

Jessabel: His oh so boring brown colour? xD I'm glad someone likes it.. But he's pretty in winter.. black with saturated lightbrown marks.. 

Vidaloco: heeh, no, not yet, I'm too scared to fall off.. x) Shattered my wrist last time I fell of a horse and it never quite healed, so I figured I better stay on..  I have cantered him bareback but he was too tense today for me to try.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

You two are perfect, and falling off bareback doesnt seem to hurt as bad, but dont trust wait i just said, my pony is only 12.2 hands, do it not a long way down xD have funny bareback.

Anny


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

It's bad enough :O

..just for fun.. x) I need to practice on my mind control skills.. :/ He doesn't obey them! :O


----------



## Deej (May 5, 2009)

*You look good on him! I like a shorter horse. Mine is 14.1 hands. It sure makes it easier getting on and off when your on the trail. I'm the one who has to get off and move rocks and fallen trees ect. when I'm trail riding with friends with taller mounts. But I don't mind!!!*


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

You look great on him! Not too big by any means. Really! And he is georgeous, what kind of bloodlines does he have? He looks like my mare.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

He's 15hh..  believe it or not..

Uhm.. bloodlines, lemme see.. 
Ok, does this link work? It's his family tree  I'm totally ignorant on bloodlines..

The Blood Bank - Pedigree

(I still find it silly that I'm not allowed to call him standardbred in swedish, but ''must'' call him ''swedish warmblood trotter'' even tho his bloodlines/breed is 100% standardbred if you look there..)


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Haha Cute ^


----------

